# Raw Milk sales in Texas



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

If anyone in Texas wants to sell raw milk, please read below and right a letter. I am still working on mine but hope to have it in the mail by Wed of this week. I am going to copy my Representatives too.

I do have the Moderators permission to post this, I just hope I put it in the right forum.

_Do you want to be able to sell Raw Goat's Milk Legally in the State of Texas? Are you tired of having to put dye in your milk and label it for pet consumption only? Are you tired of inspectors coming around issuing cease and desist orders, telling you not to sell milk? Then let our voices be heard. Sitting back and wishing something would change is not going to make it happen. Now is your chance to make a difference. There are things happening within our legislative system to make this a reality. We need you to fight for change. Please feel free to cross-post this to other forums and all letters do need to be hard copies snail mailed directly to me before November 18, 2009. Thanks.

I was on the phone with State Representative Jim McReynold's office yesterday (Nov. 4, 2009) for about 25 minutes. They called me to discuss the letter I sent regarding the sale of Raw Goat Milk in the State of Texas. Bottom line is they are researching this matter with all sincerity to try to do something to help the small scale dairy goat owners in the state of Texas.

Now is the time to act and this is what we need.

People who are able to write a good letter, (not rants and rambling) including any factual information about the benefits of raw goat milk, with any supporting documentation. Also requesting that Texas change the law to a similar law as Arkansas has regarding the advertising and sale of raw goat's milk from the farm.

Letters or Affidavits from people in states, including Arkansas, who are able to sell raw goat milk up to X # of gallons per month and how the sale of that milk benefits your dairy operation financially by allowing you to purchase feed for your animals and helps your individual families' well being.

People who have had to sell their herds of dairy goats or sell several of them because of financial difficulty due to the cost of feed and not being able to legally advertise and sell goat's milk from your farm. Also requesting that Texas change the law to a similar law as Arkansas has regarding the advertising and sale of raw goat's milk from the farm.

Please compile your letters and information in a professional manner attaching any supporting documentation and Affidavits in a timely manner. If you would please have them written in presentation form and mail to me before November 18, 2009.

Our voices are being heard. Don't let this opportunity slip away. Please don't assume that "someone else" will do this. If you don't act someone else might not act either and then nothing will get done.

Thank you for your support.

Please mail your letters to the following adddress:

Christine Edwards
1160 Browder Loop West
New Waverly, Texas 77358

[email protected]

Here are the rules for Arkansas you can print out to send with your letter.

http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html#ar

Here is a list of the Senators and Representatives for Texas also. It would be very helpful also if you would forward letters to your locals.

Texas State Senators:

http://www.senate.state.tx.us/75r/senate/members.htm

State Representatives:

http://www.house.state.tx.us/members/welcome.php_


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Is there anyone here that can legally sell raw milk in their state that will write a letter?
It would be a great help to us. An email will suffice if you want to email me the letter, I think all we need is you contact info on it, in case they want to verify it.
Just need to know how it helps to benefit you to be able to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I would love to help, but in Michigan you pretty much can't even talk about selling raw milk...We've got some of the strictest laws on the books here.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't feel bad, last month the Health Dept here went around to all of the farms that were advertised on Realmilk that had the goat milk share program listed and told everyone to cease and desist. And they had an old list because I am not even on Real Milk and haven't been for months. I didn't even milk this year since I had health issues with my pregnancy and then a baby to tend too.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

This has been circling by e-mail as well. Did my part and sent it along as well.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for this info K-Ro - I will work on getting a letter off by Monday.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Good article on raw milk posted today by Joe Salatin of Polyface Farm

http://www.alternet.org/food/143762...utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=alternet

I wrote my letter to you today K-Ro and its going in the mail Tuesday.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

That's a really good article. Thanks for all the letters too. 

If anyone hasn't been able to mail theirs yet, it is NOT to late, just drop it in the mail.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Although I realize this is an old thread.I was wondering if there was any progress on the milk share program...?? I have been researching to be sure laws are still either unclear or undefined, there for "legal" or if new laws were put in place...


----------

